# Wife is 12 weeks pregnant...And I'm out.



## Megabored11 (Aug 1, 2014)

I absolutely cannot take any more. Long, long story. I can't take any more of her insults, or abuse. She treats me like garbage. 

We have sex maybe once every three months.....lucky me the last time made it happen. 

I can't take anymore and I don't want to stay just because of the pregnancy. 

How bad is it to leave now?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Divorce her. That baby will come regardless. 

Be a great dad and a decent ex husband.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Can you explain more of your situation??

How people treat you is directly related to how you LET them treat you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Megabored11 said:


> I absolutely cannot take any more. Long, long story. I can't take any more of her insults, or abuse. She treats me like garbage.
> 
> *We have sex maybe once every three months.....lucky me the last time made it happen.
> *
> ...


Don't sign the birth certificate without a paternity test that proves you're the father.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

We need more background to be able to advise you.


----------



## Megabored11 (Aug 1, 2014)

Saw a post on here with a ton of good info. Basically, my wife is almost certainly BPD. (Borderline personality disorder).


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Megabored11 said:


> Saw a post on here with a ton of good info. Basically, my wife is almost certainly BPD. (Borderline personality disorder).


Perhaps so, Mega. If you are interested, I suggest you take a look at my list of the red flags at 18 BPD Warning Signs. If most of those signs sound very familiar, I would suggest you read my more detailed description of them at Maybe's Thread. If that description rings a bell, I would be glad to discuss it with you. Take care, Mega.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nucking Futs said:


> Don't sign the birth certificate without a paternity test that proves you're the father.


Mega absolutely do this.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Mega:

There is a ton of information that is missing from this for anyone to give you sound advice. 

I would tell you that there was a period of time where I was convinced my wife had BPD as well. Turns out I was just a spineless "nice guy", with a porn and alcohol problem, and no concept of enforcing boundaries. In other words, I was not a man really worthy of much respect because I did not respect myself.

So don't jump on the BPD bandwagon just yet.

Tell us a little more about the history of your relationship.


----------



## Megabored11 (Aug 1, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> Mega:
> 
> There is a ton of information that is missing from this for anyone to give you sound advice.
> 
> ...





That sounds so familiar....... What did you do to change things?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Lila said:


> Interesting background
> Talk About Marriage - The Marriage Advice & Relationship Help Forums


:scratchhead:


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Re: Wife is 12 weeks pregnant...And I'm out.*



Megabored11 said:


> That sounds so familiar....... What did you do to change things?


I started reading NMMNG and MMS LP. Then I stumbled a bit and took some two by fours from some solid posters on this site. 

Essentially I was trying to nice my wife and everything. Many of these things were at the expense of my self respect. I stopped those as soon as I identified them. That's the boundary piece.

I then took a long hard look at what things my wife was looking to get from a relationship as well as the things that I needed from a relationship. I made myself meet those needs for her, and insisted that she look at what I needed to have met from her as well.

We also started marriage counseling to get all the old resentment out. It was incredibly rocky for a couple of months and I was close to throwing in the towel. But we turned around and things are going very well with a few minor hiccups here and there.

It is a marathon read, but here's the link to it.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/showthread.php?t=190002


----------



## abe7333 (Sep 27, 2014)

What kind of insults? My wife was really a different person when she was pregnant. She might need therapy after her pregnancy.


----------



## Counterfit (Feb 2, 2014)

Megabored11 said:


> Saw a post on here with a ton of good info. Basically, my wife is almost certainly BPD. (Borderline personality disorder).


Now you know why they say "Never stick your di*k in crazy".......


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

How old are you? Sex once every three months, is not norm for married people. Can you tell us more about you, even if it is a long story. It's sad to see a husband leave a pregnant wife. But then again, to stay in a bad marriage is not good for the child either.


----------

